# Interfaz de control con labview



## fernandotapia (Nov 1, 2012)

Saludos a todos compañeros, saben tengo algunas dudas con un proyecto que estoy realizando, el cual involucra proteus y labview. Basicamente es lo siguiente:

Stoy monitoreandp valores de peso en labview, que obtengo de una bascula que stoy haciendo con un pic. Hasta ahorita solo lo tengo en simulacion y funciona bien. Pero necesito poder cambiar dos limites de peso aceptables para el sistema que simulo. Es decir, que desde labview el usuario pueda cambiar dos valores de peso (digamos que una carga mayor y una carga menor) a fin de hacer una mezcla de componentes. Una vez que se tengan pesadas ambas cargas, otro sistema las va a liberar para que se mezclen. Es por ello que deseo cambiar los patrones de peso a mezclar. 

Sin embargo tambien soy nuevo en labview y no se de que manera realizar esto en mi VI. Mi comunicacion es via serial. Mi programa para el pic que utilizo para el pic es en CCS, y voy a utilizar una interrupcion para el cambio de variable en el sistema. Pero mi problema tambien es a la hora de enviar los datos desde labview, ya que como los enviara de manera serial no se como distinguirlos, ya que la funcion:

variable=getchar();   ///Me reconoceria todo lo que envio por el puerto desde labview.

Y lo que yo quiero es que me permita modificar ambas variales, como esto:

variable1=getchar();
variable2=getchar();

Me parece que para lograr esto hay que concatenar y desconcatenar datos en labview pero aun no se mucho de este programa tan uitl, ademas de sincrizar el envio de datos.

Espero me puedan orientar un poco en esto, o si ha realizado algo similar pudiera explicarme el procediento que siguio. De igual forma si sabe de algun tutorial o algun tipo de ayuda sera bien recibida. Desde ahora muchas gracias por sus valiosas aportaciones.

Saludos Amigos!!!!!!!


----------

